# How to teach lil shredders to get off a lift?



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Stand straight and centered on the board to begin with. Put more pressure on your front foot.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Tell them this is why their older siblings all had to go away.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

like anything else, it takes practice and unfortunately you will fall a lot in the beginning. have your kids practice skating down the magic carpet hill. after they get some confidence it's just becomes kind of like a mind of matter thing because having only one foot strapped in and the other on a slippery board makes you hesitate.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

speedjason said:


> Stand straight and centered on the board to begin with. Put more pressure on your front foot.


+1 

Weight over front leg is a huge one people have trouble wrapping their mind around not only for the lift but for learning to carve edge to edge as well. I always tell first timers to stand straight up on the board, to just ride it straight out until you stop...dont try to turn or put your foot down....seen too many people bust into flatground spins and splits involuntarily...once they can ride out a couple times then try to teach heelside edge....now i understand this is probably not a good idea for some lifts but if they are a beginner and you are in a beginner area there will be sufficient space at the top to ride out.

I always push off the chair as early as possible to give them all the room they need and to not allow them to grab onto me...tell them you are going to do this first (so they dont get scared) and that they should take their time....just let their momentum take them down the lift ramp....


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

The one thing I wish someone had told me sooner with regards to getting off a life is:

DO NOT FACE FORWARDS !

To get off a lift successfully you need to keep your shoulders in line with your board and stay that way as you get off the lift. Have your boys shift in the chair and sneak one cheek off as it approaches the wheel house to get sideways. ( Make sure they don't slip off as they do this )

If you face forwards the board will twist under you and down you will go.

Also encourage them to look where they want to go. So in fact if they have their shoulders inline with their board they will be looking over their front shoulder.

We all created trainwrecks when we were learning to dismount a lift. It's a part of the learning curve. Perhaps one of the hardest skills to master.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Oldman said:


> We all created trainwrecks when we were learning to dismount a lift. It's a part of the learning curve. Perhaps one of the hardest skills to master.


Nothing is a better teacher than failure...>


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Indicate to the lifty that you've got a learner and they'll have their hand by the big red STOP button just in case  Sometimes they just slow it down for you.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

The other thing is have the back foot against the back binding on the inside. A stomp pad helps but not necessary.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

While all this is great advice I think he's looking for something a little bit more geared towards the little ones. I don't know where you go, but the first thing to do is choose your lifts correctly. Obviously stay away from a high speed that doesn't detach, prefer a detached over a non detached. But most importantly choose a lift with a good off ramp.

With two of them you may want to go a few rounds of alternating hot cocoa time with one, then the other and do a few one at a time attempts. But when you do it make sure they each do an opposite side of you so they don't have to change when you do take them both.

Also, don't be afraid to ask the lift people if you can not be stuck with other people. Compared to slowing the lift down on a big failure cause by a jam packed chair the extra chair is nothing.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

one other thing is there's that brief period of time when the lift slows down and they can just wait for everyone else to go first so there's more room for themselves. i used to do that all the time.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

My Grandson who is 6 can now get off the lift much better with me. We practiced before by first slowing down the lift and i have him point his board straight and tell him to place his back foot against the back binding, Do not jump on the ramp but lightly hop,then stand up but not straight up,let the chair push you off the ramp. We do this about 2x slowing down and then regular speed afterwards. The trickiest part for me is to make sure i have my board down already and away from his side.There were some instances that he got his board on top of mine and we both could not move fast enough and crash hard. You have to get back up and keep at it with your kids cuz it is the only way we can show our kids the enjoyment of snowboarding the whole mountain:smile: For you OP,you might want to practice by yourself if possible so you would be confident enough and not panic when about to get off the chair with your kids beside you.

btw, you can (if you want) have your oldest ride with someone else, a young or adult skier or rider and be right behind them. Your kid might be more nervous not to crash with this person so he/she will do her best not to fail. if not,at least you tried something different.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I will share what worked for me because I had major lift problems lol. It was a running joke with my instructor and two kids, who would wipe out first on the lift. In the end I was the slowest learner lol which made for some good laughs. My kids still mock me about the lift. And every time it stops its always my fault no matter what I am doing. My kids make sure to tell people on the lift, "oh my mom stopped the lift again"

I feel like once you know how to snowboard it is psychological. So what worked for me was Crab Grabs. Someone told me to get a stomp pad. I put Crab Grabs on all our boards and immediately had no problems with the lift. It was totally psychological IMO. The stomp pad switched my brain. Try it!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

snowangel99 said:


> I will share what worked for me because I had major lift problems lol. It was a running joke with my instructor and two kids, who would wipe out first on the lift. In the end I was the slowest learner lol which made for some good laughs. My kids still mock me about the lift. And every time it stops its always my fault no matter what I am doing. My kids make sure to tell people on the lift, "oh my mom stopped the lift again"
> 
> I feel like once you know how to snowboard it is psychological. So what worked for me was Crab Grabs. Someone told me to get a stomp pad. I put Crab Grabs on all our boards and immediately had no problems with the lift. It was totally psychological IMO. The stomp pad switched my brain. Try it!


TL;DR

Snowangel recommends getting crabs. Roger that.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Deacon said:


> TL;DR
> 
> *Snowangel recommends getting crabs.* Roger that.


That's gold.

My recommendation is to sit between the two youngsters and as you reach the dismount point put one hand behind each of them and give 'em a good shove. Sink or swim. Fly or fall. Slide smoothly off or crash. Life is hard, let 'em learn that at a young age.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Choose your lift carefully. You need one that doesn’t have too steep of a landing area. I know that in my region there’s some super sketch off ramps that really terrified my kid when he was learning at age 6. After a few good lift exit crashes we did some work on sliding for a short distance and the stopping with his rear foot out. Taught him to put weight on his front foot more. Got him some confidence that way.

One thing that really improved his lift exit skills and pretty much everything else was when we upgraded his boots. The first kid boots he had were so soft. Got him into some new boa boots so that he could actually get them on and tight by himself. It was like I found the shred switch and turned it on. Kid gear in general sucks. And it’s so easy to fall into the trap of buying used stuff that might be a bit worn out. I know because I did. Good boots changed his skill level and his desire to ride almost Instantly. 

A stomp pad might help too if they don’t already have one.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Fielding said:


> A stomp pad might help too if they don’t already have one.


CRABS only. Get crabs.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ctoma said:


> That's gold.
> 
> My recommendation... as you reach the dismount point put one hand behind each of them and give 'em a good shove. Sink or swim. Fly or fall. Slide smoothly off or crash. Life is hard, let 'em learn that at a young age.





Fielding said:


> Choose your lift carefully. You need one that doesn’t have too steep of a landing area. I know that in my region there’s some super sketch off ramps that really terrified my kid when he was learning at age 6. After a few good lift exit crashes we did some work on sliding for a short distance and the stopping with his rear foot out. Taught him to put weight on his front foot more. Got him some confidence that way.
> 
> A stomp pad might help too if they don’t already have one.


This would be the exit ramp for the wee ones to practice on....every other ramp will be doable.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I have struggled with this too. My wife and my kids are all still learning and often crash getting off. Maybe I'm an asshole but I don't care as long as they don't take me out. I get super mad if they knock me down. haha. I usually just cruise fast off the lift and let them fall behind me like bowling pins. Kinda funny. They are never hurt so no big deal. The off-ramp gives everyone problems at first, it just takes practice.

Here are a couple things that helped my 6 and 10 year old get more comfortable. Things to try:

1. Private lessons: We have signed them up for semi-private lessons a few times. Kinda pricey but I don't always have the patience to teach them. The instructors have lots of little tricks to getting off lifts with beginners. They do it all the time so they are pros at it. Also better your kid takes out the instructor than you. My kids learned a ton from lessons on unloading. Also my kids usually listen to an instructor better than they listen to me. You can hit blacks or park while your kids are in lessons so everybody wins.

2. Talk to lifties aka carnies. They will have some tips, they watch Jerrys yard sale all day long unloading lifts so they know dos and don'ts. Also they can slow the lift down for you when you are getting off. 

3. Best tip I ever got was to hang my toe/heel of my back foot off the board while going down off-ramp. It acts like a rudder, it will slow you down and help you turn. I ride regular so I use toe for right-turns and heel for left-turns, obviously reverse it for a goofy stance. Only gentle pressure needed. Get them to practice this on a gentle slope first. 

My kids often worry that people will run them over if they crash on off-ramp. Remind them that the carnie will stop the lift if they are blocking the off-ramp so there is nothing to worry about. We say just relax and have fun.

Good Luck!


----------



## mark0157 (Jan 9, 2018)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for the advice! We tried again yesterday and did okay...although I had to bribe the kids with points. Going on the lift equals 10 points and 10 points = $1.

The 8 year old actually does better going by himself and he seems okay with it even though he falls every time on the dismount...he quickly gets out of the way and they don't even need to stop the lift.

The 5 year old takes a bit more persuading...although once we get him up there he LOVES coming back down. 

Unfortunately we are in the Midwest and do not have detachable lifts...those would be nice!! I have never asked the lift operator to slow it down, so we'll try that next time. 

They understand the concept of pointing the the board the right way, I just don't think they know how to gently push off the chair and glide down...so we are going to practice skating with one foot out on the bunny hill next time out. 

We also have them in group lessons and I have been pushing the instructors to get them on the lift as much as possible They get a lift buddy...so I don't have to be the one who falls down with them


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

mark0157 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice! We tried again yesterday and did okay...although I had to bribe the kids with points. Going on the lift equals 10 points and 10 points = $1.
> 
> The 8 year old actually does better going by himself and he seems okay with it even though he falls every time on the dismount...he quickly gets out of the way and they don't even need to stop the lift.
> 
> ...


Granite Peak in Wausau is the only place nearby that has detachables. Where you guys riding Afton today? If so, I bet you saw me. Lol


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

idk if anyone mentioned this, but look at the lifty and do a thumbs down sign, they will normally slow the lifts... if they are there.. lol


----------



## mark0157 (Jan 9, 2018)

Deacon said:


> Granite Peak in Wausau is the only place nearby that has detachables. Where you guys riding Afton today? If so, I bet you saw me. Lol


We were at Afton yesterday!! I'll have to check out Granite Peak. We may try Lutsen over Spring Break...or ditch the kids and just go to Park City for a weekend!


----------



## mark0157 (Jan 9, 2018)

jae said:


> idk if anyone mentioned this, but look at the lifty and do a thumbs down sign, they will normally slow the lifts... if they are there.. lol


Thanks! We'll try this next time. I did watch a total train wreck as some mom and her kid fell getting off. The poor kid got her skis all wonky and was screaming while the mom just watched. The poor life operator was trying to help the kid and didn't shut off the lift...it was at least a four person pile up and all I could think was THANK GOD that wasn't me and my kids! (And I hope the girl is ok...she was)!


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

mark0157 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice! We tried again yesterday and did okay...although I had to bribe the kids with points. Going on the lift equals 10 points and 10 points = $1.


Taking out skier next to you on your lift exit = 100 points


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Fielding said:


> Taking out skier next to you on your lift exit = 100 points


100 points = $10.00

I think taking out a skier is worth way more than $10.00. >


----------



## MoodSwinger (Feb 12, 2018)

The things I can suggest that helped my sons (8 & 11)...
get on your butt cheek of your backfoot side, line the board up straight and (yes stomp pads help) put back foot heel right by the rear binding (toes hanging off a bit). put your back hand right by sitting side. As the board starts to slide and lower off ramp use the lift to rise as board lowers, straighten arm and use lift seat for balance and let lift push you away. think of it as like one of those lift chairs they sell for older people who have a hard time getting in and out of seats, where the whole chair lifts up at a slight angle, the chair lift will essentially work the same way.
On a flatter surface where they can skate, have them crouch down, put your hand about 18 in from the ground, put their hand in yours (Flat) then kind of slowly lift it to make them stand up and push them forward at the same time.
did this 3x on the flat, and my son only fell one time when his edge caught some side build up and turned his board.
i think the biggest thing is not "rushing" getting off the lift but using it to get your balance and push you.
my 2 cents. hope something there helps you.


----------

